
Firefox Private Relay: Generate unique, random, anonymous email addresses - dstaley
https://relay.firefox.com/
======
dstaley
It looks like this is currently in a private alpha, but the code is all open
source. [1]

When Apple introduced something similar, I really wished that someone else
would provide something similar. I'm glad to see Mozilla is gearing up to
offer this. My main worry, though, is longevity. What happens when you sign up
using a generated email address, and then Mozilla decides to shutter the
service? You'd likely lose access to that email, and wouldn't be able to log
into your accounts anymore. Thankfully Mozilla respects users enough that
they'd probably offer ample notice so that you could change your email
address.

[1] [https://github.com/mozilla/fx-private-
relay](https://github.com/mozilla/fx-private-relay)

------
achecouter
SimpleLogin [1] already does that and their aliases are more powerful. It's
also open-source [2], can be self-hosted, and covers almost all platforms.

The Firefox relay seems to need SocketLabs [3], a paying and closed-source
service. Haven't got my invite code yet but I would not bet on this Firefox
service.

[1] [https://simplelogin.io](https://simplelogin.io)

[2] [https://github.com/simple-login/app](https://github.com/simple-login/app)

[3] [https://www.socketlabs.com/](https://www.socketlabs.com/)

~~~
m3Lith
Nice to see services like these. I've been using AnonAddy [1] myself for a few
months now.

[1] [https://anonaddy.com](https://anonaddy.com)

------
Farfromthehood
It would still be a privacy issue for me. Mozilla would still have my real
address tied to my account, and there's no mention of encryption of email
content or the anonymous generated email addresses.

Still...It's a great step in the right direction!

------
leshokunin
Do we know why the Firefox addon? I understand how this can work as a relay
service (kind of how Craigslist generates a unique email for each thread), but
I don't see the point of the addon.

~~~
dstaley
I don't think the addon is necessary. From the source it looks like it just
makes it really easy to generate and autofill a new relay address.

